# First Soil Test - Charlotte, NC



## KSwiss0728 (Apr 17, 2019)

Hey guys,

Heading into the second season with this lawn and just received the soil test results for the backyard that I sent in a few weeks ago. To my untrained eye it looks pretty good, just need a fertilizer with some phosphorus and little or no Potassium. Thoughts? Am I missing anything?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

:thumbup: you are right.


----------

